# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Arboles frutales en la sierra a 3000 msnm

## Omega

Hola en el pueblo de mi abuelo en la sierra de junin,nunca vi un arbol frutal y como siempre viajo a relajarme alla por el campo quiero saber que arboles frutales crecen a 3000 msnm creo que la ciruela,manzana,durazno pueden crecer a esa altura?
solo quiero sembrar 2 a 3 arboles por cada fruta pueden decirme que frutas crecen a esa altura. 
graciasTemas similares: VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS URGENTE NECESITO ALQUILAR 10 HECTAREAS EN LA SIERRA (2000 msnm) riego por asperción (suitucancha provincia de Yauli 4500 msnm) Interoceánica, gasoducto y exoneraciones sobre 3 mil msnm permitirán al sur andino prosperar y desarrollarse Sembrios a más de 2500 msnm

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

El durazno crece en la altura o la sierra del Perú, pero no sé exactamente a qué altura se adapta mejor. Tengo entendido que Sierra Exportadora apoya a unos productores de durazno blanquillo. 
Saludos

----------


## liovaoscar

Membrillos.... sauco... moras.... etc...

----------


## Ararat

Lo mas recomendable para la altura del Valle del Mantaro 3200 a 3400 msnm. son el manzano, la cereza y el ciruelo (Prunus domestica y Prunus damascena) respectivament: Reina Claudia Verde (para mesa o repostería) y D'Agen (para elaboración de ciruela pasa) . El manzano y la ciruela no requieren de demasiadas temperaturas para desarrollar sus frutos, solamente necesitan de horas de frío por debajo de 7ºC.

----------


## Ararat

CORRECCIÓN:  *El manzano y el cerezo* no  requieren de demasiadas temperaturas para desarrollar sus frutos,  solamente necesitan de horas de frío por debajo de 7ºC. 
Éxitos.

----------


## fernando malpartida

Las que mejor se adaptan arriba de los 3000 MSNM. Manzanas, Peras, ciruelas, Sauco,cerezo, guinda, Capuli, Membrillo, Frambuesa, Zarzapariilas, zarzamoras , siempre que no hayga heladas primaverales.. Los duraznos , damascos, paltos,  no se dan bien. 
saludos

----------


## Ararat

En los valles de la sierra de Huancavelica, Ayacucho, Apurimac y Cusco los duraznos crecen bien hasta los 3000 a 3200 metros de altitud, por causa de un microclima especial en verano las temperaturas rondan entre 26ºC máxima y minima de 10ºC y en invierno entre 20ºC a -1ºC, microclima especial para la producción de duraznos que requieren entre 350 a 400 horas de frío, además de otros frutales como nogales europeos, cerezos, manzanos, perales, ciruelos europeos y asiáticos.

----------

